# Birth : (warning lots of  boob)



## paigew (Oct 8, 2013)

I recently was asked to photograph the birth (c-section) of a close friend. This was my very first time photographing a birth. I looooove shooting documentary style. It makes my heart sing :heart:

I realize that most of you won't view the video but I hope you do! Its only 3.5 minutes 






a few of my favorite shots:




6W2A5736.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr




6W2A5926.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr




day 47|365 (my first birth ) &lt;3 &lt;3 by paige_w, on Flickr




6W2A5958.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr




6W2A5962.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr




6W2A5981.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr




6W2A6014.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr




6W2A6066.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr




6W2A6090.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Oct 8, 2013)

Cool. 

Now I am thirsty all of the sudden.


----------



## TamiAz (Oct 8, 2013)

Love these, Paige.. I love the one with big brother and mom!! :heart:


----------



## paigew (Oct 8, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Cool.
> 
> Now I am thirsty all of the sudden.


LOL Robin 



TamiAz said:


> Love these, Paige.. I love the one with big brother and mom!! :heart:


Thank you <3


----------



## runnah (Oct 8, 2013)

I saw no boobs, just some breasts.

You did a good job. I still don't "get" the whole shooting during delivery.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 8, 2013)

I'd think about your vantage point and framing. I think there are a lot with distractions (the edge of an object or part of something or someone sticking into the picture). 

An example would be the ones of dad holding the baby looking thru the window - those are a lovely idea but there's a reflection of lights thru his forehead etc. - if you'd scrunched down or taken a step or two one direction or the other you probably could have gotten that reflection out of your picture or at least showing in front of the background instead of in front of dad's face. 

Some cropping could eliminate distractions along the edges or sides of photos but I find it works better to move around and change the vantage point when framing shots. I've done sports and events and sometimes it's challenging to get an ideal vantage point but most of the time moving your feet (moving yourself) can change what's in your photo. 

I think a cleaner composition and fewer distractions can bring the viewer's attention more to the subject, and it can help besides focusing on the subject to notice the backgrounds before releasing the shutter.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 8, 2013)

Where are the ones of you getting right in there as the head was coming out ?


----------



## paigew (Oct 8, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> I'd think about your vantage point and framing. I think there are a lot with distractions (the edge of an object or part of something or someone sticking into the picture).
> 
> An example would be the ones of dad holding the baby looking thru the window - those are a lovely idea but there's a reflection of lights thru his forehead etc. - if you'd scrunched down or taken a step or two one direction or the other you probably could have gotten that reflection out of your picture or at least showing in front of the background instead of in front of dad's face.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your thoughts. Every shot and frame was done intentionally. Every shot was planned before the "releasing the shutter". All the 'stuff' in the background was purposely included to help frame my subjects and to tell the story of the sweet baby's arrival. These are not newborn photos. These are birth photos.


----------



## paigew (Oct 8, 2013)

runnah said:


> I saw no boobs, just some breasts.
> 
> You did a good job. I still don't "get" the whole shooting during delivery.



Thank you!  From personal experience I know that my births were very chaotic and the day is pretty much a blur. I think people want birth photos for the same reason they want wedding photos. To freeze the day and capture all the love and emotions.


----------



## cenote (Oct 8, 2013)

Pretty cool shots, I enjoyed them


----------



## snowbear (Oct 8, 2013)

runnah said:


> I still don't "get" the whole shooting during delivery.


Nor I.  My youngest was born via C-section . . . nobody want's to see that ****.


----------



## paigew (Oct 8, 2013)

snowbear said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't "get" the whole shooting during delivery.
> ...


Well yes some people DO want to see that. And anyway I wasn't allowed in the OR.


----------



## runnah (Oct 8, 2013)

Was the hospital cool with it?


----------



## michael9000000 (Oct 8, 2013)

paigew said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



I personally witnessed two C-sections; First, when my wife gave birth to my son, and then again when she gave birth to my twin daughters...  It's a really weird scene.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 8, 2013)

The normal births I saw of my two girls were kinda gross enough for me, thanks.  I'd pass on a C-section.


----------



## paigew (Oct 9, 2013)

runnah said:


> Was the hospital cool with it?



I'm going to say no. I was not allowed in the operating room or even allowed to walk down the hallway with them to the operating room. I was not allowed in the nursery (all up until mom was with baby were shot through glass). And I was not allowed to photograph any 'procedure'. I had security called on me first thing in the morning . There were several shots on my shot list I was unable to get... But hey! I got what I could


----------



## runnah (Oct 9, 2013)

paigew said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Was the hospital cool with it?
> ...




That's what I always wondered. It's not the most photo friendly place.


----------



## CMfromIL (Nov 3, 2013)

runnah said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I always wondered.* It's not the most photo friendly place*.
> ...


----------



## Woodsman (Nov 3, 2013)

Wonderful, what a great record to have. Nicely done


----------



## wyogirl (Nov 3, 2013)

two of my favorite pics that my mom took at my son's birth was of the clock at the time of his arrival and at the scale when he was being weighed.  These two things were moments where I was focused doing something else and now I can look back and see them.  I didn't want any "crowning" pics but I did want the whole experience captured.  I just wish I would have hired someone to photograph for us.


----------



## jowensphoto (Nov 5, 2013)

I wish I'd done this, I remember nothing about giving birth. I think that's why most women do it.


----------

